
Hacker News Guidelines - brlewis
https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html
======
joshka
I feel that these could be updated a little to focus on the 'news' part a
little more. Linking to a wiki page or a not recently updated project is not
news. Whether updating the guidelines would have any effect remains to be seen

------
theandrewbailey
Has this been updated recently?

~~~
brlewis
No, I just get the sense people could use a reminder.

